# Extractor Wanted



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Starting with 3 hives, looking for a small honey extractor...Joan


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Is this intended as a hobby? Cause, you CAN just squish the comb and let it drain through a colender and some cheesecloth. 

Of course, if you want to put up a "honey for sale" sign, an extractor will pay for itself in a few years.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

You may want to network with other beekeepers in your area. Often you can borrow an extractor. I'm a new beekeeper as well, and thru our local beekeeping organization I've met other beekeepers who will either loan out extractors, or host "extraction parties." Eventually I'd like to get an extractor, but with all the start-up costs, that will have to wait.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I don't think it will take a few years to pay for the extractor if you start with three hives. In the first year, I broke even on my expenses by selling honey from my three hives. I now bought an extractor, some more equipment, built some supers, and have reserved four nucs for the spring. I expect to do better than break even on the nucs, since they have a head start, and I have some drawn comb supers for them once they draw out all the comb in the brood chamber (two deeps). I expect to make enough money on the two hives that I think will overwinter to pay for the extractor and have some left over. Of course, last year was said to be a very good year in my area for beekeeping, so we'll have to see what next year brings!

justgojumpit


----------



## twind59 (Jan 6, 2005)

Joan,
I also started out with 3 hives. You may want to just hire another beekeeping friend to do your extracting for you on a per pound basis. I found this to work very well...especially since I got to have my honey extracted...I helped...got some good instruction....and then my friend wouldn't accept any money for it. I have no plans for my own extractor unless I get lots of hives...like 50. With several friends who own extractors, it is no problem to to find someone to do it for a reasonable price...especially since they paid good money for their equipment and it sits idle for the majority of the year. And...if you are good friends with an extractor owner you might be able to do the work yourself with their extractor for nothing more than a few pounds of you honey.
Just some options to consider.
Barry
Indianapolis


QUOTE=farmmaid]Starting with 3 hives, looking for a small honey extractor...Joan[/QUOTE]


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks to all who have taken the time to help me. I have called our local extension office and have been put in touch with an older beekeeper who said he would mentor us and he seemed happy to do it. I am bidding on e-bay for an extractor...Joan


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I WON the extractor on e-bay... 6 frames, like new condition...Joan


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Haven't a clue how to post a link, BUT...there are 2 more on e-bay. Go to e-bay and type in honey extractor, good luck...Joan


----------



## Timber (Jun 15, 2003)

Posted by bare


> Well fer cryin' out loud, you could at LEAST post a link so that we can drool!


   me too

What I've done with couple of supers was just spoon it out honey, and wax into a strainer over a bowl. It takes a good day to draw through. Little slower but it works just fine. 

Timber


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

The Ebay Auction for this one. 











The other auction


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Well yeah Bob, but that's like mine, only a two framer. We're talking a SIX framer here. 'Course when I think how much effort it takes to spin a two framer, I probably oughta commiserate with farmaid...her arms are going to get a workout!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

bare said:


> Well yeah Bob, but that's like mine, only a two framer. We're talking a SIX framer here. 'Course when I think how much effort it takes to spin a two framer, I probably oughta commiserate with farmaid...her arms are going to get a workout!


Yeah, I was just showing the two on auction she referred to. I think pictures help the slow-witted like myself...


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46527&item=3869738426&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Looks like this is the one she got. Nice! The only drawback I would have is that with that type extractor, I believe you have to swap the frames around to extract both sides, while mine will go both ways.

Bet that seller and farmaid are gonna be surprised when they get the actual weight on the thing. Seller estimates 25 pounds, while mine is probably closer to 75 pounds.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

The extractor's shipping is $38 to me, we are excited about our addition to the farmstead...Joan


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

nope, it's a radial extractor, to do both sides at once. see the rests for the frames on the bottom? 

justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I read in one of my new bee mags that if you have an extractor and you sell honey, you have to register with the FDA ... don't have the actual url with me but it is on the fda.org (maybe .gov) website.


----------

